# Jerky!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sliced the deer JJ killed 3 weeks ago, last weekend. Been marinating all week. Added seasoning to it after getting it all in the dehydrator. 15lbs or so going in. Should yeild atleast 5 when done. Some of each, Teriyaki, BBQ, Gun Powder and Old bay!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to Food Outlet in Milton.
On the BBQ sauce aisle, they have a BBQ marinade called Wickers. It is a vinegar based marinade. The old man that started it was a friend of the family back in the old days. It makes really good jerky and is an awesome pork marinade.

Give it a try, you will like it I’m sure..

It’s also really good for fried fish. Marinate the fish in it for three to five minutes before breading and frying. We always used it for catfish. I have done it with Mullet. Did a mullet fry ya Lowe’s once and everyone loved it. They all asked what I did to the fish. I wouldn’t tell.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Get er done!!! I've been on a jerky kick all week and been rotating in some scrap cuts. So far so good on my end. 

I need to try the Old Bay seasoning... I am a sucker for black pepper, garlic, Tony's, and onion powder.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Y’all ever do any snack stick type jerky? We could some deer the last few days and was thinking about giving some a try.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Y’all ever do any snack stick type jerky? We could some deer the last few days and was thinking about giving some a try.


My problem with those is the giant PIA to stuff 17mm cassings, lol. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Go to Food Outlet in Milton.
> On the BBQ sauce aisle, they have a BBQ marinade called Wickers. It is a vinegar based marinade. The old man that started it was a friend of the family back in the old days. It makes really good jerky and is an awesome pork marinade.
> 
> Give it a try, you will like it I’m sure..
> ...


Ill have to try some of that!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Y’all ever do any snack stick type jerky? We could some deer the last few days and was thinking about giving some a try.


Ya, snack sticks are the bomb.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

sorry for thee thread hijack!

I need to work up the nerve to try it. What your recipe?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Walton County said:


> sorry for thee thread hijack!
> 
> I need to work up the nerve to try it. What your recipe?


I have a good one... but I always detour from it some times I knock it out the park and sometimes I strike out... we gonna struggle through this batch and start a new one this week, lol. Its not bad, but I have made better!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We went to South FL last week and stopped by Busy Bee.....I always have to buy some jerky. They had Spicy Turkey jerky.....I bought 1/4 lb and wish Ida bought a full LB!!!!! The spicy turkey jerky is tender and has a great flavor. Still not as good as my jerky but will damn sure EAT!!!!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

after years of making i just use a simple solution of soy sauce , sriracha( adjust to taste and heat) and brown sugar, the longer you marinate the better


----------

